# National Motorhome Show Peterborough



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks to all of you who have let me know that you have a confirmed booking with Warners and have booked MHF as your club and received your £2.00 club discount.

However there are still quite a few who are unconfirmed. Could all these members get in touch asap to let me know if they have booked to camp with us.

qe2
ash
smudge4532
RR
Dizziblonde
duck
rocky58



We just need to get members booked with us asap to ensure we get enough camping space allocated.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to Sundowners and DonaldDuck for contacting me to confirm their booking with Warners.

Have any of the other non-confirmed attendees booked?

Please let me know.


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

yes, have received ticket and confirmed as booked with MHF for Sat night onwards

Tina S


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sundowners

You have PM.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Tendy

You have PM and is your booking for this show all sorted now? Please let me know.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Folks
I have just e-mailed Sally as I have not yet received my tickets. This is her reply

"Hi Steve,

I have checked through my orders and with the internet department and we don't appear to have had your order, however payment has been received!

So if you could supply me with the following information I will send your tickets out ASAP.

DAY ARRIVING: 
CLUB AREA: 
VEHICLE REGISTRATION: 
NUMBER OF PEOPLE: 
ENTERTAINMENT TICKETS REQUIRED: 

Sorry for the confusion as you are probably aware the way we get internet bookings has changed this year and it's keeping us all on our toes!"

This was after I had already e-mailed greg

So if you have not yet received your tickets yet perhaps you have also got lost in the system.

Steve F


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, all booked and paid for... awaiting tickets :wink: 

M&D


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive had my tickets for a week now

Dave

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Steve Zoro,

Hope you get your tickets now.

If any body else has not had their tickets then an e.mail to [email protected] is a must :lol: :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Ahh yes golf balls hiting the van in 2003...i remember it well


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

drcotts said:


> Ahh yes golf balls hiting the van in 2003...i remember it well


The driving range is now used as a carpark so no worries with getting hit now

Dave

656


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Did they really? Most people aim at the caged buggy that collects the golf balls, not vans parked outside the fence! 8O


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

The golf balls were still hitting us last year, when did they change it into a car park?

Shame really I quite enjoyed an hour hitting balls.

MandyandDave

Thanks for letting us know you have booked, Jac has confirmed you and I've taken you off the list in my 1st post on this thread.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to hear that they have sorted it out. When i was there (when we had to be towed on and off with a tractor and i was left standing up to the axles in water) i was left at the end of the driving range - which had been shortened by putting up a temp fence. Unfortunately the golfers found it great fun to see if they could whack their balls past the fence (and of course they werent their own balls) which they did with surprising ease. 
My dear old glendale had a few battle scars after that.

The show is great i hasten to add. Its just the organisation which leaves a lot to be desired unless you go with a club. I wouldnt like to do it though. Trying to please everyone cant be easy.

Phill


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

656 said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh yes golf balls hiting the van in 2003...i remember it well
> ...


Huh? Car park? Swingers was still open 2 weeks ago when my boyfriend and friends went and hit a couple of hundred balls ... do they close it during the show? Can't see that going down well with the multitude of blokes who go there for a quick thwack! :lol: :lol:

I drive past it every morning and it looks the same :!:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Leigh

Like I said Swingers was open last year and several of the MHF members went and hit a few balls, not at the motorhomes I hasten to add. We did obviously aim for the tractor collecting the balls :lol: :lol:

Will all the unconfirmed bookings please book with Warners asap or we will not be allocated enough space to fit you all in. Due to the construction work going on at the showground at the moment Warners are unable to give us more space.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

WoooooHooooo 3000 points :lol: :lol: 

Although I could be wrong 8O I thought that swingers was closed when big shows are on. I know it was closed for the East of England show last year because we parkked there.

Dave

565


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Thanks to Happyrunner and Scotjimland for letting me know they have booked. Has anyone else booked and need confirming?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All there is still

qe2
ash
smudge4532
RR
annej
dizziblonde
duck
rocky58
monsi
meurig

that haven't let us know they have booked yet. We know the booking close date is not till 2nd April but due to the construction on site at Peterborough there is a shortage of space there this year so please if you are attending get and book a.s.a.p.
Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Booking*

Hi Jacquie

I have been told that I should wait until 16th March before worrying about the delivery of my tickets. I just hope we have not been left off their list! Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Jean


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jean,

Have you e.mailed [email protected] to make sure she has you on there list? if you booked between the 12th and 16th February on the internet then you may have got lost in space, as Warners system went down.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi kbsserv

I have taken you off the list of unconfirmed at the top of this thread as I understand from Jacquie (LadyJ) that you have now booked.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Am I on the list pls?*

Hi I got the conformation email from Warners with a logon and password, but haven't been able to logon to "to access your Online Store account and check the status of your Order" Maybe I got the wrong website? I ordered on the 22/02/07. I ordered as a member of this group.
Thanks
Barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Adriavanm Barry,

I would think you would be ok if you ordered on 22/02/2007 as the system was up and running ok by then but if you e.mail [email protected] she will let you know if you are on her list.

Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

*Tickets for Peterborough*

I emailed sally as I havent had my ticket yet. She said they should be with you shortly, and to contact her agina if not received by end of March.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Tickets for Peterborough*



RedSonja said:


> I emailed sally as I havent had my ticket yet. She said they should be with you shortly, and to contact her agina if not received by end of March.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, that made me snort .. was having a sneaky read at work and now everyone knows I am not actually working! Note to self ... must get mind out of gutter.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

If you need to contact Warners to enquire about bookings or tickets please phone them on there information line 01778 391123 (Mon-Fri 9am-5pm) 

Sally actually deals with Club Bookings not individual bookings so her e-mail will be getting a bit clogged up with personal enquiries.


Wurz

You are naughty :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*peterborough*

hello all
can you please conform me for the peterborough show just been on there web site and booked us in 8) 
regards 
alan & ann


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Alan & Ann

Consider yourselves confirmed :lol: look forward to seeing you there.


Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*tickets*

Hi Jacquie

I have emailed as you suggested - hopefully they will get fed up with hearing from me and send my tickets!

Jean


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We can but hope Jean :lol: 


There is still 10 on the rally list that haven't let us know they have booked.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Those still showing un confirmed are:-

qe2
ash
smudge4532
RR
Dizziblonde
duck
rocky58



Have any of you booked now? please.

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

still waiting for a reply


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If any of the above have decided they are not going could they also please let us know then we can delete you from the rally list. Thanks 



Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I’m becoming a little tired of seeing this thread being constantly “bumped” on the front page as I’m sure are many others. Just because a number of members will not either confirm they are attending Peterborough or tell the rally staff that they’re no longer planning to attend.

The rally staff have tried all ways to contact the members who have booked provisionally and this thread has been active on the front page for more than a week now. I don’t really think it’s fair to them if members can’t bring themselves to answer a simple post or PM.

The reasons for wanting confirmation are very simple. Warners, the show organisers will not allocate space for MHF unless they have bookings and have received our money so unless everyone who intends to go has booked we simply won’t have the space to fit you in. In the case of Peterborough, development work is being carried out at the showground so space is short this year and if we don’t get our bookings confirmed quickly other clubs will take our share of the available camping space. Also we have a large number of RVs booked this year with the consequent space implications.

It’s particularly odd to see that all except two of the members concerned have visited the site since this thread was posted; indeed most of them have visited MHF today today so they must be aware of this thread. Why then aren’t they letting the rally staff know what their intention is? It seems very strange to me and not a little inconsiderate.

There may well be very some good reason why you haven’t booked or confirmed yet but unless you tell the rally staff they can’t take account of any special circumstances.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmm, 

I feel guilty now  even though I've done nothing wrong.

I've been meaning to book for ages now, finally done it 5 mins ago whilst Ken was penning his epistle :lol: 

I'm not on the provisional list ( because I was meaning to do that as well :? )
but of course I've not got my tickets yet.

So as my application is in cyberspace I will leave it to the discretion of Clianthus & Lady J as to where to put me, but please not the skip :wink:

Edit; meant to say I've booked as a MHF member


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steptoe

Ken's post was not aimed at you so please do not feel guilty. 

The other aspect of this is that at Shepton we turned an MHF member away who wanted to stay with us but had not booked. 

We expected to fill the area we were allocated but at least one or two who had booked did not turn up and made no effort to contact us. 

So there would have been room


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ernie Steptoe

I will add you to the rally list as you have let us know that you have booked and I will then confirm you, and I wouldn't dare put you in the skip :lol: Look forward to seeing you again.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

One more has let me know they have booked, thanks monsi.

Is there anyone else who has booked and forgotten to confirm?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi again!!

I have just spoken to Warners and they have 38 booked with MHF for this show, but they are not completely up to date so the most recent bookings won't be included.

As we have 48 confirmed for this show, can I just ask that everyone who has received their tickets just to check to make sure they are marked MHF and with the correct arrival day etc.

I am sure it will all work out in the end, but Warners won't give me a list of bookings until after the pre-booking closure date so I cannot check this with the list of attendees until it is too late to do anything about it, so it is up to you!!

Can I also ask that as Warners send me a list of surnames not MHF user names, anyone who has not registered their surname with MHF or who has put a ficticious phone number on the list of attendees, please let me have correct details by PM asap.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Havent got my tickets yet so cant check. i did e mail though and they say they should be with me shortly.

Sonja


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

I still have not got my tickets (see my post 5/3/07) 

Warners ASAP is not what I understand as ASAP 
:? :? :? 

Steve F


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Just bumping up in case anyone has forgotton, by way of a senior moment perhaps, :wink: to confirm their booking of this show with Clianthus - Jenny.


Joyce


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Joyce

I have had another one confirm since your post, thanks annej, look forward to meeting you again.

Only 7 more to either confirm or let us know they cannot now attend, as this rally is now getting near to capacity, can anyone who has now decided not to go please let us know to enable us to remove you from the list and so let other members book. Thanks.

zoro

Hope your tickets arrive soon Steve, don't forget to check them when they do to make sure they show MHF as your club and your arrival day etc is correct. As you are obviously aware, efficiency is not a word that can be used in conjunction with "show organisers" :roll: :roll:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Clianthus.

Its certainly not all 'show organisers'

Ordered tickets for Newark (only going for the day) and concert tickets for the bash in Clumber Park over the weekend - both have arrived

:roll: :roll: 
Steve F


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I do hope you will pop along and see us all if you are going to Newark for the day. It's a (W*****s) thing with tickets no problems usually anywhere else. :roll: :lol: 


Have any of the non confirmed booked yet FOR PETERBOROUGH PLEASE


ASH
SMUDGE4532
DIZZIBLONDE
DUCK
ROCKY58


Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
We most certainly will pop over to see you guys. It will be Sunday

Steve F


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Show tickets*

Well I despair!!! :?

Having contacted Out and About regarding the computer crash and subsequent delays, I was assured by Sally that my ticket would be in the post this week - if not contact her again.

Well this morning - what did I receive ???? TICKET FOR THE NEWBURY SHOW - No 1 in sequence!!!!!!! :roll:

I have now emailed again requesting the ticket for the Peterborough Show after all I have actually paid for it.

I'll let you know how I get on!!

Sundial


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jean

Sorry to hear you are still having problems with Warners. Have you tried ringing them 01778 391123.

Anyone else still having problems or has everyone who is confirmed got their tickets now. If you have, don't forget to check them!!

Have any of the unconfirmed attendees booked yet?

ash
smudge4532
RR
Dizziblonde
duck
rocky58

Pre-booking for this show closes on 2nd April at 9.00am


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Still no tickets so just e-mailed Sally.

She apologised and said they will be in the post to-night 1st class

I will be in touch!!

Steve F


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve don't hold your breath you may end up with Newbury tickets like Sundial :lol: 


Jen qe2 Mark has now booked and I have confirmed him




Jac


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Hi, all booked and paid for... awaiting tickets :wink:
> 
> M&D


 Still awaiting tickets,.. 8O


----------

